# Art Of Living - Dubai



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys, it would be great, if any of you who've attended Art of living classes in Dubai, to give me some insights . How effective is it ?? Also, how expensive is it? I want some genuine reviews  Thanks in advance


----------



## kris_sarda (Sep 23, 2013)

*art of living*

I attended a class around a month ago.. its called the Part 1 program..it was quite good...specially some breathing techniques they teach are quite useful..good for stress free living


----------

